# Bottle collectors cottage, Oct 2013



## The Wombat (Oct 12, 2013)

*Wow, what a place. Big thanks to MCrosbie for showing me round. I was told this place was a shadow of its former self, as a lot of the stuff had gone, but was very pleased with what was left. Teddy is still there, waiting for owner to come home.

The main difference since Mr Crosibe first visited, is that some stuff has vanished, and the floor of the lounge has collapsed - dramatically. All the bottles have gone – as have a few of the ornaments. However, it was nowhere near as empty as I feared, and we enjoyed a good couple of hours wandering around this place that obviously has so much history.

This property posed a photography challenge – some of the floors had collapsed nearly a meter, making use of tripod extremely difficult, so on occasion I have had to take a hand held shot. The site contains over a dozen sheds and a caravan, and It looks like a few extensions to the place were started, and a couple of new houses added, but never finished.

No history on this place; but we surmise:
There was obviously an old boy living here, and he probably died – most probably in here. 
Its been derelict a while, judging by its condition.
Some extra bungalows and extensions to the existing house were planned here and partially built, but never completed. The original building is way beyond repair.*


the floor had collapsed






teddy still waiting










kitchen





more floor collapse in the bedroom


















































gnomes





now this is the part that doesnt add up; the new house started but not finished










gramaphone










Now I'm not going to post the location of this place - partly out of respect for Mr C who has kept this under hat for a while, and also as I don't want to see this place get stripped. I hope you can enjoy the images for what they are.
Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 12, 2013)

lovely documentation of this place, you really captured it well, nice work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## danny-solar (Oct 13, 2013)

brilliant place where time has stood still.


----------



## Bunkerkid (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks a really interesting place for a wonder round, love the old gramophone.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks a great explore, even if it is a bit soggy underfoot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice to see an update on this place, a shame about the bottles but inevitable and expected...
Really like the keys on that piano!


----------



## RichPDG (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Not sure why but this place reminds me of the hoarder's house with all the cars. Cracking work as usual mate


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 16, 2013)

Many thanks for all the comments people 
Defo one my favourite explores


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 17, 2013)

Fabulous place....I want that gramophone in my lounge!!!! Brilliant stuff mate....


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 17, 2013)

Ace report and images , even tho as you say its changed for the worse since the first report you still have a eeked out some terrific shots of whats left behind, looks a real interesting place, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 17, 2013)

What a great place!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting place! Very nice


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 18, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Ace report and images , even tho as you say its changed for the worse since the first report you still have a eeked out some terrific shots of whats left behind, looks a real interesting place, thanks for sharing



Thanks Mars Lander


----------



## MD (Oct 18, 2013)

the contrast between before and after is shocking really but not surprising  


http://flic.kr/s/aHsjDWSix9


----------



## Nikokas (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice report !!!!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone




MD said:


> the contrast between before and after is shocking really but not surprising
> 
> 
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjDWSix9



Yes MD certainly lots gone, which is a real shame.
still plenty to see, so im not going to broadcast the location to give it a chance


----------



## Anythn (Oct 19, 2013)

Love these kind of places, homes that are almost like they were left.. One of the most interesting aspects of urban exploration in my opinion, nice shots.


----------

